# FA Collective CD I



## Lyxen (Mar 17, 2010)

Okay the first CD of Collected tracks off FA on 1 CD
http://www.mediafire.com/file/meznwzyty3v/FA Collective (Sonic the Hedgehog RMX City Zone, Act I).zip


many artists im kinda lazy to name everyone but here is the list

*All artists and tracks are from FA main site

drum roll we have

Joseph Collins
Dustin Wyatt
Woofle
Hokaze
Dermot Mac Flannchaidh
Wolfbloodtheze
Kaleb Luna Wolf <----me
Oblivian6068
RaccoonCube

*applause*


----------



## Aden (Mar 17, 2010)

Can you post a tracklisting with genres?

\Inbe4 "techno, techno, trance, house, trance, electronica"


----------



## Lyxen (Mar 17, 2010)

sure Aden. The genre is GAME MUSIC or just GAME.


----------



## Nyisi Seryn (Mar 31, 2010)

If there is a second ever thrown together of the same genre in game music, I'd like to contribute Final Fantasy 8 Theme Remix by Nyisi
 
Although it is just a beat, not sure if lyrics are wanted as I've not listened to this CD yet. Fun concept though.


----------

